# Free Oyster Wednesday - Lattitudes at the Hilton on Pensacola Beach



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*For those who do not know, LoupGarou, aka Mike Cosse, forum member, is the Food and Beverage manager at the Hilton and Hampton on Pensacola beach. *

*During this past summer he and his staff provided free oysters to the general public at Gilligan's Tiki Hut at the Hampton. *

*As winter arrived, Gilligan's Tiki Hut closed until spring. LoupGarou moved the free oyster night to the Hilton's Latitude Tiki Bar, pool side. *

*They will continue serving the free oysters on a half shellat this location until spring. Gilligan's will under go complete renovations and be ready for a spring time Grand Reopening.*

*PFF members are always invited to Free Oyster Wednesday. Make sure you mention you are from the Forum. The staffwill take good care of you.*


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Free Oysters sounds pretty good...How's he plan to keep the PFF from eating him out of business??

One oyster each or something....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *BIGRIGZ (12/30/2009)*Free Oysters sounds pretty good...How's he plan to keep the PFF from eating him out of business??
> 
> One oyster each or something....


*He has NO Problems at all with keeping up with the PFF oyster eaters,as he has proven many many times in the past. Ask anyone that has been. The Wed. Night crowd has not been in a while, and some have asked me if they still do it. *

*They started it long before the PFF started going there, and have continued it every Wednesday since the middle of the summer, and will keep on doing it. They love the turn out of the locals, not just the PFFer's,it is just that simple.*

*But the PFFer's are always welcome. *


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *BIGRIGZ (12/30/2009)*One oyster each or something....


_*I eat 3 - 4 dozen each time I go !!!!*_


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

_*I eat 3 - 4 dozen each time I go !!!!*_



Whoa! That's good for the libido!!:clap


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

If you go...TIP BIG!!!....take care of who is taking care of you:clap


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

*So have they moved it back to Gilligan's Tiki Hut? :hungry ... I made it a couple times at Gilligan's last year. Good times for sure.......*</p>


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

> *Last Drop (23/04/2010)*
> 
> 
> *So have they moved it back to Gilligan's Tiki Hut? :hungry ... I made it a couple times at Gilligan's last year. Good times for sure.......*</p>


*Yes*


----------

